

The “No Poo” Method - mparramon
http://www.developingandstuff.com/2015/02/no-poo.html?h=n

======
_almosnow
You didn't have messy hair to start with. Try going "no poo" with long or
curly hair, see you then.

------
jezfromfuture
great post not worthless at all.

~~~
mparramon
Sarcastic?

